

Ask YC: Track IP Address to Companies? - jyu

I'm trying to figure out how to verify whether a person works for some company.  The most obvious answer is to do e-mail verification, and match the domain to the company.  I was thinking there may be something you could do with IP addresses to achieve the same verification step, but without the additional hassle.<p>Any thoughts or suggestions?  Is there a good IP Address database to do something like this?
======
devilsenigma
Try using <http://www.ip2location.com/free.asp> that is what the wiki scanner
<http://wikiscanner.virgil.gr/> uses.

source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiScanner#Technical_descripti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiScanner#Technical_description)

------
dedalus
[http://whitepapers.zdnet.co.uk/0,1000000651,260137938p,00.ht...](http://whitepapers.zdnet.co.uk/0,1000000651,260137938p,00.htm)

------
ambition
I don't know about a database, if you find one or make one, please post it
here.

But you can often get the information out of DNS. I'm on a Windows machine
right now, so for example "ping -a" is your proof of concept. Basically you
just want to resolve IP addresses to hostnames.

You're foobarred though if someone works from home or uses the internet away
from the office...

